# Tah-Dah! Finished building resin kit - with pics (been busy this holiday season)



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey all,

Here's a few pictures of the completed 60' HyCube boxcar resin kits available from Burl.
I made mine to match roadnames around the 1980 timeframe.
These are great kits, and I commend Burl for making these available.




















Stan Cedarleaf printed the decals from my artwork for the MP car.










Here's a string of 7 hoppers that I decaled up over the holidays.....thanks again to Stan for his decal services.









Here's my next project....another of Burl's kits. This one will become a Conrail car (get ready for more work Stan)









Brian Briggs


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Never seen these before. Impressive, that 60' HyCube boxcar. That would look really good in any modern layout.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

By the way, I sure like that elevated rail bed: nice clean appearance and sturdy-looking as well.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Were the hoppers Burl's resin kits as well????


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

_*Very*_ nice Brian!!  Good job!  They look *great!!  *


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Blackburn,
Thanks, I have mixed emotions about having elevated the whole thing.

Dave,
The hoppers are USA Trains - black undecorated with data only.

Brian Briggs


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pardon the ignorance, where/how to obtain these kits? Web site please.

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are really nice but one question the brownish, and the black one seem to have several like wrinkles, or blemishes in the sides is that normal? common, or a flaw?????????? thanks/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was especially impressed with the "wrinkles", the model looks so realistic with them. I would guess the effect is on purpose.

Regards, Greg


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

The "wrinkles" are prototypical and I'm amazed that Burl found a method to reproduce them. Really top quality work! 

Jack


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg,

You need to frequent the Modelmaking forum on this site a little more.
Burl posted great threads detailing how he made these and other cars.

Here's the thread on how he did these cars
http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=45880

His website for purchasing them is "burlrice.com"

He does wonderful work.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Blueregal,

The wrinkles occur on the real cars because of deformation due to welding the ribs to sheet steel. Burl's representation is the first succesful attempt at duplicating the effect that I've seen.

Brian Briggs


----------



## axdop (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! I was going to comment on "the wrinkles" also....I love them!....then, as I scrolled down, I noticed that I'm not the only one. those are AWESOME!!!! Probably the best "effect" I've ever seen incorporated onto a rolling stock piece. They really add a lot. ......Burl, I just read the thread on your construction...AMAZING work!!!
-axdop


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Got the site... quick question, is this stuff 1:29? The site is very minimalistic. (I promise to go to the forum and read later) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg, yes. And even more impressive than Burl's modeling is his painting. Inspiring stuff. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Wrong time of the year to ask, but before I jump in on one of his kits, I'm wondering how the resin castings will hold up in the summer sun?  Should I be concerned?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul,

That I can't answer yet. Maybe someone else has bought some of Burl's previous cars and could comment.
Or you could go to Burl's site and ask him.

Brian B.


----------

